

Show HN: Real-time raytracing as web page background - c3d
http://www.taodyne.com/presentation/index-reveal.html#/references

======
c3d
This page uses a specific shader courtesy ShaderToy that does real-time ray-
tracing in the background. You can verify that it's real-time by moving the
mouse. Moving left and right changes the amount of "frosting" on the cakes.
Moving up and down changes the zooming factor. Enjoy.

